# 42 saxophone mouthpieces for sale



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

1. Morgan Indiana with silver shank .108 tenor (EARLY BABBITT LINK piece)-$200
2. Vintage Brilhart PERSONALINE tenor BRAND NEW OLD STOCK in original RARE red and white cardboard container .085 tip---$250
3. Vintage Brilhart Tonalin tenor with serial .080 tip-$150
4. Navarro Custom 7* tenor mpc. Very nice Link copy piece. --$350
5. RARE TM EB 5* hr tenor--$450
6. Warburton RARE PROTOTYPE Metal .112 that Eric falcon designed many years ago. It's stamped as a prototype.--$225
7. 10MFAN MERLOT METAL 9 TIP used-$350
8. 1960's Otto Link FLORIDA STM alto 10 with original box. RARE----$450
9. 1960's Otto Link FLORIDA STM alto 10* with original box. RARE----$450
10. Vintage Mac Heinlein metal tenor .095 with original box, lig, and cap---$150
11. New hr alto .090 from Falcon Woodwinds with a clamshell baffle like a good Link---$150
12. 10MFAN MERLOT METAL 8* TIP used-$350
13. 10MFAN USED Gen l ROBUSTO METAL 8*----$350
14 10MFAN MERLOT METAL 8 TIP used-$350
15. Brilhart Special Ebolin tenor .075---$50
16. Vintage Arbex ARB off-white alto .095 tip....$125
17. Otto Link hr opened to an 8 tip from the 80's--$125
18. Vintage Runyon white tenor .080 thin bodied---$95
19. Brilhart Ebolin tenor .083. No serial---$70
20. Runyon white streamlined tenor .080---$150
21. 1940's Dukoff Hollywood tenor opened to .110 with the Frank Wells hammer technique--$699
22. Brilhart Personaline alto .075 with round tooth plate---$125
23. Vintage Dick Paladino thin bodied tenor opened to .108---$125
24. Brilhart Ebolin 4* tenor no serial .075. Original milling lines---$95
25. Vintage Weltklang Tenor .083---$85
26. Great Neck Original ARB black .099 tip alto---$75
27. Berg Larsen vintage hr alto .075---$140
28. Vintage Claude Lake BRUNO alto .075---$140
29. CE WINDS FLORIDA tenor 7*---excellent player!---$275
30. BARI brand HYBRID tenor 9* tip new in box---$95
31. Warburton silver 8 metal bari mpc BRAND NEW---Lists for $640. I'll sell for $275
32 BEYOND RARE 1960'S Otto Link Florida STM metal alto original 11---yes...11. These were only custom orders! ---$750
33. Vintage Super rare ORIGINAL BRAND NEW Brilhart a Ebolin tenor .075 tip. New old stock. DEAD MINT with original packaging. --$250
34. Vintage Super rare ORIGINAL BRAND NEW Brilhart a Ebolin tenor .073 tip. New old stock. DEAD MINT with original packaging. --$250
35. Vintage Super rare ORIGINAL BRAND NEW Brilhart a Ebolin tenor .076 tip. New old stock. DEAD MINT with original packaging. --$250
36. Vintage Super rare ORIGINAL BRAND NEW Brilhart a Ebolin tenor .074 tip. New old stock. --- $250
37. Theo Wanne Amma gold 8 tenor NEW (FL Link piece)--$550
38. Theo Wanne Amma vintified metal 8 tenor----$450
39. Theo Wanne Amma vintified metal 7* tenor----$450
40. Theo Wanne DURGA BARI 8 metal mpc ---$450
41. NAVARRO Custom hr 7* tenor---Link copy between a Reso and a Slant, in sound-$385
42. Super rare Brilhart Tonalin 7* tenor with serial!---$450

Selling from Florida 
Prices are firm, plus shipping to U.S. only

EMAIL ME DIRECTLY AT: [email protected]


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Sold:

19


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Sold:

15, 17, 19


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Sold:

12, 15, 17, 19


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

#30 is on hold


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Sold:

12, 15, 17, 19, 22


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Sold:

12, 15, 17, 19

22, 28, 33


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Sold:

12, 13, 15, 17, 19

22, 28, 33


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Sold:

12, 13, 15, 17, 19

22, 24, 28, 33


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Sold:

12, 13, 15, 17, 19

22, 24, 28, 30, 33


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Sold:

12, 13, 15, 17, 19

22, 24, 26, 28, 30, 33


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Sold:

12, 13, 15, 16, 17, 19

22, 24, 26, 28, 30, 33


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Sold:

12, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17, 19

22, 24, 26, 28, 30, 33


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Sold:

12, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17, 19

22, 24, 25, 26, 28, 30, 33


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Sold:

2, 3, 4

12, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17, 19

22, 24, 25, 26, 28, 30, 33


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Sold:

2, 3, 4, 7

12, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17, 19

22, 24, 25, 26, 28, 30, 33


----------

